# how do I activate SIRI on my iPhone so I speak and send text and iMessages verbally?



## steveshults

how do I activate SIRI on my iPhone so I speak and send text and iMessages verbally?


----------



## sobeit

which iphone do you have. It is not available for older models.

You've got to activate Siri in your Settings first (Settings > General > Siri). You should also activate the location service (Settings > Location Services > Siri > On).

for imessage go to settings > message


----------



## steveshults

I have iPhone model MC676LL with iOS Version 5.0.1 (9A405)


----------



## sobeit

thats an iphone 4 and you cannot get siri


----------



## Shotgun4

Yes, on the iPhone 4 you can get it, but only through jailbreak.


----------



## CriticalPoint

You'll need to have Cydia installed, and then download and install 'Spire' in Cydia. That will put Siri on your 4.

Now you need to create a Proxy in Linux. Guide HERE.


----------



## Cypheric

CriticalPoint said:


> You'll need to have Cydia installed, and then download and install 'Spire' in Cydia. That will put Siri on your 4.
> 
> Now you need to create a Proxy in Linux. Guide  HERE.


You also currently need to extract the iPhone 4S keys from a 4S.


----------



## CriticalPoint

Cypheric said:


> You also currently need to extract the iPhone 4S keys from a 4S.


Oops - Missed that! :facepalm:

That's right - Every 24 hours as the keys change..


----------

